# Government asks for opinion on NHS mandate - have your say till 23rd Nov!



## lilacfairy (Sep 24, 2015)

I just found this and thought that some of us might want to voice their opinion on IVF provision in England. Better be quick though, the deadline is 23rd November:

http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/nov/19/nhs-mandate-england-consulation-deadline

/links


----------

